# Have you judged LM five or more times? (1 Viewer)



## VRanger (Dec 4, 2022)

No, I haven't been keeping count. There are Writing Forums Awards for judging 5, 10, and 15 times.

There may be some five-time judges out there I'm not aware of, so if one is you, please PM me and let me know the months you judged, and I'll make the award. I'm not sure there are 10-time judges unrecognized, but if you've judged ten times and don't have the award, let me know that, too.

And a big Thank You to everyone who volunteers to judge. Without you, we'd have a hard time running this great contest every month!


----------



## VRanger (Dec 4, 2022)

@KeganThompson and @S J Ward now have their overdue and well-deserved awards.  Any more?


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 2, 2023)

Ibb is due a Star Judge 5, I believe. 

HJC


----------



## Matchu (Jan 2, 2023)

I am close/feel like a judge, (&) judge standard material in my opinion. Three, four, two time judge thinking retrospective for my credits 2020-2022. Available tomorrow/also throughout the year - for my medal fitting &plus emojis .  Might there be a minor - a ‘toward judge’ award, plus points (?) toward career highlight of the‘judge medal’?  Always stresses me, judge envy and @sj ward and @Ibb would make me particularly jealous sensitive. not winning the contest of contests that I cannot ever win without being a judge hurts. I will win one day, i know it, will buy the website w my pension-inheritance if that’s what it takes. Thinking about that (threat). Suppose a NY resolution type of issue


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 3, 2023)

Matchu said:


> I am close/feel like a judge, (&) judge standard material in my opinion. Three, four, two time judge thinking retrospective for my credits 2020-2022. Available tomorrow/also throughout the year - for my medal fitting &plus emojis .  Might there be a minor - a ‘toward judge’ award, plus points (?) toward career highlight of the‘judge medal’?  Always stresses me, judge envy and @sj ward and @Ibb would make me particularly jealous sensitive. not winning the contest of contests that I cannot ever win without being a judge hurts. I will win one day, i know it, will buy the website w my pension-inheritance if that’s what it takes. Thinking about that (threat). Suppose a NY resolution type of issue




Yes, you should have the Star Judge 5 already! Paging @VRanger ...


----------

